# Pulsador por el puerto RS232 9DB (9 Pines)



## Tuiti (May 3, 2006)

Deseo que la información de un boton (pulsador) ingrese por el puerto Comm1 y utilizar esa información en Visual Basic 6.0

La idea es que presionando un boton que esta aproximadamente a unos 5 metros, en visual basic se pueda llevar control de su estado.

Presionado o No Presionado.

Apareceria un grafico de un foco prendido y al soltar el boton aparece un grafico de un foco apagado.


----------



## Tuiti (May 4, 2006)

Hermano ingrese con tu codigo, verifica que valor debes de tener en el pin 3 para que el comm1 registre bus de datos listo.

y con una resistencia de 1 m envialo hacia un punto con el voltaje adecuado.

me entiendes... chv-732


----------

